# الحنجرة Larynx



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*الحنجرة (**Larynx**) :*
تعتبر بوابة الجهاز التنفسي وفيها الأحبال الصوتية (Vocal Cords) ، التي تستقبل مرور الهواء من الرنة لإصدار الأصوات المختلفة ، ويوجد فوق الحنجرة نتوء لحمي متحرك أو زائدة لحمية (Epiglottis ) وهذه الزائدة لها أهمية خاصة في تغطية فتحة الحنجرة أثناء البلع لمنع دخول الطعام إلى الحنجرة أو القصبة الهوائية.​ 





*الحنجرة عضو غضروفي* يقع في مقدمة الرقبة (أعلى الرقبة) من أسفل العظم اللامي ؛ حنجرة الرجل تكون أكثر بروزاً في الرقبة عن حنجرة السيدة ..

*الحنجرة عضو أساسي في الجهاز التنفسي* ، وتعمل كصمام أمان لمنع تسرب الأكل أو الشرب أثناء البلع إلى القناة التنفسية ، بالإضافة إلى أنها عضو أساسي في جهاز الكلام حيث يتم فيها انقباض الأحبال الصوتية مع مرور الهواء من الرئة أثناء عملية الزفير .

*
الوصف التشريحي للحنجرة :*
تتكون الحنجرة من عدة غضاريف فردية ، هي : الغضروف الدرقي ، و الغضروف الحلقي ، وثلاثة غضاريف زوجية هي : الغضاريف القرنية - الغضاريف الاسفينية  - والغضاريف الارتينويدية .
وتتصل هذه الغضاريف بعدة أربطة ( يبطنها من الداخل غشاء مخاطي ) وعضلات ، وهي تعمل على تقريب أو إبعاد الحبال الصوتية أثناء الشهيق أو الزفير ، وكذلك أثناء البلع أو الكلام .

كما يوجد عند مدخل الحنجرة غضروف مغطى بغشاء مخاطي يسمى لسان المزمار يتحرك ليقفل الحنجرة أثناء بلع الطعام وعلى السطح الداخلي للحنجرة يوجد بروزان على كل ناحية يسمى البروزان العلويان بالحبلين الصوتيين الكاذبين ويسمى البروزان السفليان بالحبلين الصوتيين الحقيقيين وتتحكم هذه الأحبال الصوتية في نغمة الصوت بواسطة الشد والارتخاء ويقوم بذلك عضلات صغيرة متصلة بغضاريف الحنجرة.

*وظائف الحنجرة :*
هي عضو مهم وحيوي بالنسبة للتنفس والبلع ، إذ أنها تعمل كصمام آمان لمنع دخول الأكل والشرب إلى الرئتين أثناء البلع ، وكذلك منع دخول أي أجسام غريبة . وهذه هي الوظيفة الوحيدة للحنجرة في بعض الحيوانات ، إلا أنها تكتسب صفات أخرى لكي تقوم بوظائف إضافية مهمة في الإنسان والحيوانات العليا . إذ أن القدرة على الكلام تقوم أساساً على إصدار الصوت عن طريق الأداء الوظيفي السليم للحبال الصوتية . 

*وإجمالاً يمكن تحديد وظائف الحنجرة في الآتي :*
*- التنفس*
*- البلع*
*- الكلام*
*- الكحة و طرد البلغم من الرئتين* . فالكحة ما هي إلا محاولة لطرد المخاط و الأجسام الغريبة من الرئتين و الشعب الهوائية ، لذا فهي إحدى العمليات الحيوية المهمة بالجسم .

** التخلص من الإفرازات و المخاط المتجمع*، يحدث انقباض في عضلات الصدر و البطن مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط الهواء داخل تجويف الصدر . ومع ابتعاد الحبال الصوتي عن بعضها البعض ، يندفع الهواء حاملاً معه المخاط إلى خارج الجسم .

** تثبيت القفص الصدري* حتى تتمكن عضلات الساعدين والصدر من أداء دورها الوظيفي بكفاءة .

** المساعدة على زيادة ضغط الهواء* في منطقة البطن عند إغلاق الحنجرة ​
موسوعةالعلوم والصحة


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

aymonded

كل الشكر الك على الموضوع القيم اخي

انما رجاء محبة  ارجو ان تقراء

قانون الثقافي  ..





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=59


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*أنا آسف يا جميل مش كنت قريت الشروط*
*بس الموضوع مش من مكان واحد فقط ده مجرد بحث مبسط قمت به من حوالي سنة*
*من مواقع عديدة اجنبيه وقد قمت بترجمة بعضها وبإذن يسع اي موضوع آخر سأكتب مصادرة*
*وآسف مرة أخرى يا جميل ، أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ولو فيها تعب يا محبوب الله ممكن تحذف الموضوع إلى أن آتي به مرة أخرى مع المصادر العملية له ، أقبل مني كل تقدير المحبة يا أجمل أخ حلو ، النعمة معك كل حين*
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*مفيش مشكله يا مستر ايمن المهم انك مع كل موضوع لازم تجيب المصدر وبلاش خالث موضوع النقل من المنتديات الاهم انك تنقله من مجلات مشهورة 
الموضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا يا مستر 
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراً لردك الجميل بس انا مش ناقلة من منتديات تانية انا مش فاكر اصلا جمعته منين أساسا*
*وكنت وضعته من حوالي سنة في ارثوذكس ، ومش فاكر اعتمدت على انهي دكتور في شرح الموضوع ومش من عادتي انقل من منتديات تانية
هو ربما يكون حد نقله من ارثوذكس ووضعه في منتديات أخرى
**أقبلي مني مع الجميع كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا
للموضوع

والملومات الرائعه

الرب معااكم


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ومعك يا محبوب الله الحلو*
*أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك*​


----------

